# PC vs Console



## kyektulu (Oct 26, 2008)

I have long been a fan of the good old consoles like PS2 etc but I have recently upgraded my pc for gaming and im really enjoying the experience.

The main problem is the ease of use when the other half is home from work, in the evening he wants to use the pc for the internet, we have a laptop but dont have the tools for website building on there so he has to use main pc.
Needless to say because im ill and cant work due to intensive hospital treatment I get to use pc during the day so it isnt fair to not let him use it.
yet im sure you know games are addictive so I resent not being able to game. lol

Basicly I want to know what you think of games developed for the pc like Oblivion etc, do they loose quality in the console versions?
I cant imagine such games being as high speck in the transfare onto console, I admit I havnt got an Xbox 360 or a PS3 but im seriously considering getting one for this problem.

Basicly in your opinion are these consoles as good with the games as the traditional PC?


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, it really all depends on what you're looking for. Personally I think that PC games are better for fantasy RPG, but consoles are fine for others.


Still, what does your laptop have? Mine can run some pretty decent games, such as Dreamfall: The Longest Journey and Guild Wars.


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 26, 2008)

Im not quite sure what the laptops specks are as I didnt build it, my OH did.

I do run some games on the laptop but I find it arkward as its far easier with a mouse.

The only games I play are RPG's so im basicly talking about rpg games from pc to console.


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2008)

hmm well first off you could get an external mouse for the laptop - that would at least make it easier to use. And there are some great older RPGs that don't need a fancy computer to run (and are still some of the best out there)
Look up Baldurs Gate and Icewind Dale - both are available in budget packs with both their versions and expansions as well as a few extras. Well worth getting 

As for PC to Console its all very much down to the indevidual game - personally if your going to go console get console only RPGs (or ones ported to the PC from a console).
Final Fantasy is a good series to look at on the PS1 and 2 (and soon 3)


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, I really want to try to get Icewind Dale again. I used to have it back when computers were still only about six or eight gigs big, hehe, and I loved it.

Sadly, those discs are long since gone.  And I have Baldur's Gate on my laptop, and I've long since learned to use the touchpad rather than external mouse.


----------

